# Ford....6.0 or 6.4?



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I am looking at used 250 and 350`s. I know the 7.3 is great and all, but I want something newer. Both motors have issues I know, but which is more reliable and less serious to maintain, as in injectors etc... I`ve heard horror stories bout both, whats real people getting for mileage with these trucks? Thanks guys...


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

My good bud is a PSD tech. He tells me constantly to run as far as I can from 6.4's. He works on more 6.4's than he ever did 6.0's and they only made them a cpl yrs vs 5yrs on the 6.0. Similar known issues but more, and more often. 

I pull 20k average with my 05 and usually get around 14-16mpg. 100% stock, convertor, egr, etc. 298k miles.

And I'll say it so you don't have to. PLEASE KEEP THE BRAND BIASED COMMENTS TO YOURSELF. He's asking for real input from real owners about specific motors.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ford 6.0. That is all...


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I couldnt be happier with my 6.0L. Find a good one who's previous owner maintained it. The guy before me did not do much to it, so I ended up putting head studs, egr delete and all of the other "Bulletproffing" on it. Should last me a while now.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have had both and would stick with the 6.0. Look for one that has already had the know problems fixed. They plow good and have lots of power.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Having owned both I'd stick with the 6.0.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

beanz27;1643828 said:


> I am looking at used 250 and 350`s. I know the 7.3 is great and all, but I want something newer. Both motors have issues I know, but which is more reliable and less serious to maintain, as in injectors etc... I`ve heard horror stories bout both, whats real people getting for mileage with these trucks? Thanks guys...


Go with a 6.4, the lower the mileage the better. Then remove the DPF and EGR, put a basic tune that will allow you to run without them, and it will be mostly trouble free (I say that meaning every motor will break at some point).

They are very reliable motors, but the DPF and Regens kill them. The more miles without a DPF the better.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

i was in the same boat a little while ago, really couldnt make up my mind. i did hours upon hours upon hours of researching all the downfalls of both engines online, and went to a few local diesel shops to get their opinions on it too.

I got a 6.0. sure they have known problems, but every single one is preventable. do some searching on ford truck enthusiasts and find out what to look for when buying one. it seems very overwhelming at first but once you learn it really isnt bad at all. and the problems on the 6.4 are not as preventable as in the 6.0.

i bought mine and while looking i just looked for something 2500 under my budget to do all the bullet proofing, i ended up finding a great deal on one that was solid and have been pulling 10k daily with it for 7k now without even doing the bullet proofing.

the biggest thing is the oil cooler and ficm volts, those are the roots to most of the problems, it starts there and casues other problems.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

i might also add that i bought the truck with 120k on it and got a warantee report from ford on it and all that was replaced for the entire life of the truck thus far was a 4x4 locking hub


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Jguck25;1643860 said:


> i might also add that i bought the truck with 120k on it and got a warantee report from ford on it and all that was replaced for the entire life of the truck thus far was a 4x4 locking hub


From ford that is. The previous owner could have done anything but its no documented.

I just got my first 6.0. Bought it knowing it needed engine work so got it cheap (4500). I've done countless hours of research on these and know the main problems but mine is the weird one, haven't found the problem yet but it does need a injector and fuel pump but I know thats not fixing it. With that said if this is going to be your only truck I would find a 6.0 05-07 that's been bulletproofed or some engine mods for reliability. Mines an 03 the absolute worst year for the 6.0 but the price was right. I would probably get a 6.0, cheaper, not as much emission crap and they sound amazing.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

What do you suggest for "bulletproofing" of the 6.0? If I remember right, head studs, head gasket, and a EGR delete kit? And what can I expect for mileage? 

I honestly don't need diesel at this time, but I would like it, and yes I know all the pros and cons, I farm, so I'm familiar with Diesels etc. I have a truck that would be my back up if I buy a 6.0, and thats my 92 250, and thats getting rusty, thats what I will drive the mile to work in everyday.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

There's no need to bulletproof. Keep it stock........if you pop an egr cooler, do an oil cooler and egr delete. Head studs are completely un necessary unless you plan to tune the crap out of it. If you blow a HG for some reason, do it then. Work it, dont treat it like a race car and you'll be happy with it.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

durafish we bought an 03 6L in jan from a guy I used to work for who bought it new had no issues and had 200k wen we got it, drove it daily for 2-3 months then it died we paid 7k but was in good working order. got it to a ford mechanic he said hpop is bad, price for part is about1200 plus his labor but he also is doing icp and ipr (I think that's what they are called) while the turbo is off cuz sometimes they fail also. just thought that might help you a little and also the op who is looking at buying them


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Well, given my research, and what you guys are saying, I think I'm going to go with the 6.0. 

What are the top things that I can check on these before I buy them. Primarily things that I can check with it running in front of me etc, without a diagnostic tool or computer, etc. Pull off the oil cap running, that would check for blow by, other then that???


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Look for coolant around the degas bottle(white film). If you have access to a scanner check the delta between oil and coolant temps. Blue smoke out of the exhaust....I'll think of more I'm sure


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

born2farm;1643843 said:


> I couldnt be happier with my 6.0L. Find a good one who's previous owner maintained it. The guy before me did not do much to it, so I ended up putting head studs, egr delete and all of the other "Bulletproffing" on it. Should last me a while now.


Did you do your head studs your self? Did you pull the cab?


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Mines a 06... at 45k egr intake manifold was clogged with carbon, tore it down, took off intake and powerwashed inside of it. Chunks of carbon fell out.. Put back together with cold air intake, 5" exhaust, egr delete, and a edge cts programmer which is great for this truck because it scans all the codes. Truck ran great, perfect air flow, sweet sound.. Months go by then stats running wired, throwing codes, tells me FCIM is bad. So look that up, sure enough this engine has problems with the FCIM. So found in under the coolant tank, sent it out and they up it 40 hp. Truck runs great again, bought a new 9'2 boss V for it in the winter. Then a new problem, bad exhaust fumes in the cab of the truck, so bad getting head aches. Making weird exhaust sounds, losing boost off the line.
Drove the truck for 6 months like this and finally this past week we tore it back down and found the up pipes that run from the exhaust manifolds to the turbo were cracked at the flex part. Bad design, common problem after market ones are $450.. I found a exhaust shop that i took the pipe to, going to cut the two flex parts out and weld in the right ones $200. Also installing a oil cooler and fuel pressure regulator while we are in here this time..
Also the tranny with the 6.0 is rated 500-600 hp stock... Thats sweet

I wont buy another super duty because it sucks to work in the engine compartment.. Do love the new 6.7, hear and read great things..
I love my Duramax, think im going to go cummins next go around.. That inline 6 looks like their is plenty of room to work in there.


----------

